# Keep in-wall 18/2 run or go to higher gauge...help!



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

I am new to HT, and getting system setup. Fun stuff! I know very basics of gauge and run length, nominal impedance of speaker, etc. Now...

My home already has 18 gauge wire (Belden 8760 CL2 rated) running right where I want the surrounds (5.1) to go on wall. The runs, though, I estimate to be 35 feet or so. It bugs me a little, well, more than a little, that I really need a larger gauge, but here is what I would contend with...

1. Theater area is in basement, with no immediate access to space above drywall ceiling. Area is finished area.
2. Joists run perpendicular to the run
3. Suspect cables were ran during construction, so possible they are stapled to joists. I pulled on them and did not give after a foot or so allowance out of the wall. 

I will be running Klipsch RB-51 ii speakers (8 ohms) with Outlaw 7125 (125wpc, 8 ohms) as the surrounds. They, of course, will be set to 'small' during setup of processor.

So, worth the trouble to try and run larger gauge in, or call it good as is?? Thoughts, suggestions? I know electrician with entire van of tools and has the know how to get it done if highly recommended, but I imagine not something he wants to contend with, nor do I, if tradeoff is minimal.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

18AWG is a little small, but for surrounds, that short of a run, and a pretty beefy amp, I think you are okay.

I don't know the specs on those Klipsch speakers, but they are usually pretty efficient as well.

Good luck and welcome to the Shack!


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

OK, thanks. Not sure why they ran 18 gauge everywhere. Yes, the RB-51 from Klipsch is rated at 92 db sensitivity. Any other input welcome.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree, 18 is smaller than I like but for the klipsch that should be no issues. I however would not use 18 for the mains or the centre channel. At minimum 14 should be used.


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

Good, another vote in the 'right' direction. I could probably go with RB-61s, which would give me another db of sensitivity to 93. Got some Blue Jeans 12 gauge picked out for fronts and center!


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

For surrounds you will be fine. They don't play real loud and they are not high current speakers. Focus your attention on your LCR.


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

This is good news guys, thanks. Given the same conditions, at what length of run would you say, 'Yes, going to 16 or 14 is a must!'?For example, instead of 35 feet, the run was 50 feet, 60 feet, etc.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd say 50', 16 AWG as a bare minimum. I'm running 14AWG to all my speakers. Some 50', some 30', the fronts only 15' or so (with all the in-wall bends and such).

Overall efficiency and wattage factor in too. If I was running horribly inefficient speakers I'd bump it up a gauge. If you really crank the volume up all the time with full range speakers, I'd bump it up a gauge as well.

But for efficient, partial range, at 35' you are fine.


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

Good deal then. Wanted an idea of a margin of error for my guesstimated 35'. Hopefully get the whole ball of wax up and running sometime this year. Thanks again!


----------

